# AC Adapter



## daharrell

How would you say AC adapter, as in "Use the AC adapter provided instead of batteries to power the machine."
_Use el/la ______ proveeido en vez de pilas para prender la máquina._
Wording suggestions appreciated, too. 
I love this forum! I don't usually have to ask, because I can usually find what I need already answered.


----------



## duran3d

AC adapter = transformador, adaptador de corriente.


----------



## Jorge Jodra

Hello!
*Use el adaptador de corriente (*alterna*) suministrado, en vez de pilas, para encender la máquina.*


----------



## MSanchezC

I´ve also heard "eliminador de corriente"


----------



## Loitey

Si no dispone de baterias use el adaptador suministrado  de corriente alterna A/C .


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

In Spanish, "batería" is the one in the car, and you use "pila" for those standard batteries used by electronic devices. However, if you are referring to a non-standard battery e.g. Lipo batteries and the ones you find in digital cameras or mobile phones, you would say "batería".

As for AC adapter, you just say "cable de corriente" or "cable de la luz" (more coloquial).

"Utiliza (or "usa") el cable de corriente en lugar de las pilas para encender el aparato/poner en marcha la máquina". You call "aparato" to electronic devices from small gadgets like IPOD to TVs. "Máquina", when referred to a electrical system, would be used for power systems, such as power lines transformers or a big electric motor. In a widest sense, "máquina" is associated to movement "máquina de escribir", "máquina de afeitar", you refer to a motor as a "machine", whether it's electrical or not.


----------



## Loitey

Perdona que te responda en español pero cuando se dice A/C adaptor no se refiere a un cable sino a un transformador que convierte la corriente alterna en corriente continua de bajo voltaje y bateria lo digo en terminos generales pues aqui en america muchas personas la llaman asi a las pilas .


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

Ya sabía lo de las baterías, pero es por asimilación del inglés.

El término transformador no es correcto para lo que te refieres, se llama "circuito rectificador" y hasta puedo hacerte uno con su puente de diodos y todo  Pero yo no suelo escuchar en España "dame al adaptador de corriente alterna" cuando alguien se refiere al cargador del móvil, por ejemplo. Otro ejemplo, las impresoras traen también uno bastante tocho y no creo que escucharas "dame el adaptador para corriente alterna de la impresora". Dirías "dame el cable (de corriente) de la impresora", y se entendería que quieres el cable con el rectificador incluido. En español no se especifica tanto como en el inglés. De nuevo, si en Urugay dirías "adaptador AC" sigo pensando que es por asimilación del inglés. ¿Si te digo "cable de corriente" tú me entiendes (quizá "de la luz" no)? Porque yo si le intentara decir a alguien de la calle "adaptador AC" me mirarían con cara rara, o con suerte pensarían en un transformador para pasar de 110V~ a 220V~ o viceversa.


----------



## lpfr

Los "AC adapters" pueden ser primitivos, formados por un transformador y uno o varios diodos. Pero pueden ser mucho más elaborados, hasta ser alimentaciones a conmutación reguladas. A veces incluyen circuitos de carga especializados para el tipo de acumulador del aparato al cual están destinados.
  Así que ninguno de los nombres "transformador", "circuito rectificador" o "cable de corriente"  corresponde a lo que el adaptador contiene.
  Tal vez el término inglés sea el más adecuado, porque solo describe la función y no el contenido.
  Pero lo que se quiere es utilizar el término que la gente comprenda, aunque no sea rigurosamente exacto. Pienso la gente comprende cuando se habla de "transformador" o de "cable de corriente o de alimentación". Además debe depender del país. Supongo que en países bajo la férula cultural americana, el término "adaptador" será más explícito.
  Lo mismo para las "baterías" o las "pilas". El término más adecuado sería "pila" o "pila recargable" dependiendo del caso. También se podría utilizar "acumulador" para las pilas recargables. Pero como antes, hay que utilizar el término que la gente de cada país comprenda.

 "Utilice el adaptador a la red eléctrica suministrado en lugar de las pilas, para alimentar la máquina"


----------



## cthulhufhtagn

lpfr said:


> Los "AC adapters" pueden ser primitivos, formados por un transformador y uno o varios diodos. Pero pueden ser mucho más elaborados, hasta ser alimentaciones a conmutación reguladas. A veces incluyen circuitos de carga especializados para el tipo de acumulador del aparato al cual están destinados.



El caso es que un transformador es sólo una parte de un circuito rectificador, formada por bobinas perfectamente acopladas (no hace falta poner perfectamente entre comillas porque a día de hoy los transformadores tienen un gran rendimiento gracias a su fabricación).

"Pero pueden ser mucho más elaborados, hasta ser alimentaciones a conmutación reguladas"

Cuando hablas de una "switched PSU" lo normal, al menos aquí en España, es decir "fuente de alimentación (conmutada)". El televisor tiene fuente de alimentación, un PC tiene fuente de alimentación. En este caso te sueles referir al circuito en sí sin incluir el cable. Esto suele conllevar el significado de que está dentro del aparato, aunque por supuesto puedes despiezar un PC y encenderlo con la fuente fuera de la caja.

"A veces incluyen circuitos de carga especializados para el tipo de acumulador del aparato al cual están destinados."

Esto se llama "cargador", ya sea para pilas o baterías (aunque por ejemplo dices "el cargador del móvil", "el cargador de la batería del móvil" es perfectamente correcto pero redundante). Cargador se la llama tanto al circuito en sí como al cable incluyendo el circuito. En relación a esto, si la pila es estándar: AA, AAA, C, D, etc. (lo que en inglés también podrías llamar "cell") dices "pila", indistintamente de que sea recargable o no. Si es para un móvil, o para una cámara pero un modelo específico no estándar - y uso estándar en sentido amplio, porque aunque sea un modelo específico para la cámara estará regulado (ISO, ANSI, IEEE) - dices batería, y estas siempre suelen ser recargables.

upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/3b/Batteries.jpg

Llamas batería a las tres de la derecha, pila a las demás.

PD: Hablo del castellano


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Loitey said:


> Perdona que te responda en español*,* pero cuando se dice A/C adaptor*,* no se refiere a un cable sino a un transformador que convierte la corriente alterna en corriente continua de bajo voltaje*;* y bater*í*a lo digo en terminos generales*,* pues aqu*í *en *A*m*é*rica muchas personas la llaman as*í* a las pilas .



 Desconozco si en otros países de América sucede eso, pero en Uruguay sólo llamamos "batería" a las "9 volts batteries" como esta: http://di1.shopping.com/images/di/44/42/69/4347425665436b58416d697a59435939553141-100x100-0-0.jpg




lpfr said:


> "Utilice el adaptador a la red eléctrica suministrado en lugar de las pilas, para alimentar la máquina"



 Me gusta esa traducción. Como dice Ipfr, hay una gran variación en los términos de un país a otro: lo que en España llaman "cable de corriente", en Uruguay lo llamamos "transformador". El problema es que estas son expresiones coloquiales; y si estamos traduciendo un manual, probablemente no nos quede otra alternativa que utilizar un lenguaje un poco más formal.


----------



## daharrell

Thanks for all the interesting replies!  Very helpful.


----------



## 0scar

*AC [power] adapter*

ver foto:
http://images.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&q=ac+adapter&btnG=Búsqueda+de+imágenes&gbv=2

Ese aparato se llama técnicamente y vulgarmente *fuente [de poder], *cuyo componente  principal es un transformador de corriente.


----------



## 0scar

Además quiero recalcar que un *AC Adapter* no es un *Power cord=cable de corriente [alternada],* aunque algunos folletos de instrucciones los confunden

Ver foto de* power cord:
*http://images.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&q=power+cord&btnG=B%C3%BAsqueda+de+im%C3%A1genes&gbv=2


----------



## lpfr

0scar said:


> *... *cuyo componente  principal es un transformador de corriente.


  Perdona Oscar, pero un "transformador de corriente" es un objeto que no tiene nada que ver con eso. Es un transformador cuyo segundario está generalmente cerrado por una resistencia muy pequeña. La corriente del primario y del segundario tiene un ratio fijo (el del número de vueltas). Se utilizan en transformadores de medida, y muchas "pinzas de medida de corriente". También se utilizan en los disyuntores diferenciales.


----------



## victor35ma

I don’t know….Let me tell you guys I've been dealing with so many technicians around the world and when it comes to screw up a language I've heard they call the Ac Adapter as:  

Panamá = el transformador 
Cubans Florida = el coso or  el cosito    
México = la chingadera de (device name)  , el eliminador 
El Salvador = el transformadorcito  
Honduras = la fuente del (device name)   
CostaRica = el transformer  
Colombia = el cor cable.    etc etc etc.


----------



## TehMex

Hola....

Saludos...

El término más adecuado en la frase es:

Eliminador.

De modo que la interpretación más adecuada a la frase que planteas es:

Usar el eliminador incluido en lugar de las baterias para alimentar la máquina.


----------

